# Mike's tapes work on non-anxiety cases?



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi, I've been seriously thinking of ordering the tapes, but it seems that the success stories are from IBS being triggered by stress and anxiety.I have had a severe gas problem for over 3 months. It was triggered after coming from a 4.5 water fast and an anxiety period. I started getter muscle twitching and tremors too. My stools were ok - tending to be on the dry and clumpy side most of the time. My gas problem was reduced greatly after acupuncture and a chinese herbal formula.Now I can tolerate most foods except dairy (which I take lactase enzymes for). My problems now:Rabbit pellet stools 3-4 times a dayMucus lined in the stoolGas originating from the colon (before it would be 10 min after just about any meal)Muscle twitching (comes and goes)I don't have stress in my life or anxiety. Has anybody gotten improvement via Mike's program on cases not triggered by anxiety? I'm just looking for anecdotes from people here...thanks


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2002)

bump. good question.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi skinny and welcome to the forum. The first important thing is were you diagnosed with IBS aas that is the first very impportant step, so you know what your trying to treat and so you know have a serious organic problem going on.However, there is a lot to your question really.One, is the reduction of anxiety is just a benefit side effect of doing the Hypnotherapy, they actually are working in different ways on IBS, that is one but not the main reason or big picture.So yes is the easy answer.However, anxiety and stress also in IBS is more right down to day to day normal emotions and there are two important nervous systems involved in IBS the Central Nervous system and the Enteric Nervous system. The tapes may help to calm these two systems or what is known as the brain gut axis and may help the two to communicate back and forth to each other more functionally then the dysfunction caused by IBS.The HT can make physical and emotional changes to the IBS, as an anti spasmatic, anti anxiety, boost the immune system and work on the regulation of important chemicals in the body both from the fight or flight and serotonin as well probably as some important hormones.These are a couple things you might want to read on all this. http://www.ibsgroup.org/other/usnews000403.htm http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm This is also a good public website on it all.www.ibshypnosis.comHope this helps if you have any more questions just ask away and again its important to be diagnosed if you have not been.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is one mre on this, they opened up a HT unit for this hospital and its the results of a big study. http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.html


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

I haven't been diagnosed with IBS. I think I have a very mild case of it since I don't get pain, cramping, C, D...I do have some soreness in my intestines when I poke there. My stool is mildly constipated with the pellet stools. Actually I read yesterday at this site that these kinds of stools appear to be casued by a spastic colon. http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs07.htm (see picture) I don't feel any pain from my colon area. Perhaps it twitches every so often as do many muscles in my body do. I'm increasing my water intake and Calcium poly. to see if the stool will get better formed.Now that I have health insurance, I'm going to see a GI doc. I'd like to have a colonscopy and a SIBO test.I think the muscle twitching and bowel problems are related since I started having both at the same time. Since hypnotherapy works on the nervous system, I'm gonna try this out.







Thanks for the links. The first article was very interesting. There's always something new I learn every day.


----------

